# Repossessions at their lowest level since 2010!



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2019)

https://twitter.com/seamuscoffey/status/1106162248614064128

Figures released by @*centralbank_ie* today show that there were 28 court-ordered repossessions of primary dwelling houses in Q4 2018. This is the lowest quarterly figure since 2010.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2019)

And Séamus gives us this very interesting list of tsunami forecasts.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Mar 2019)

Is this:

Policy by banks not to seek re-possession
Vultures controlling more of the book and more prone to make offers
Forced sales (especially with rise in house prices)
Fewer 'hard cases' in the system
Some combination of the above

I am a bit sceptical about (4) because the ultra-long arrears cases haven't really declined.

My own guess is that (2) and (3) explain a lot


----------



## Delboy (26 Mar 2019)

He's consistent, I'll give him that 

*David Hall*‏ @davidhall75
https://twitter.com/davidhall75/status/1110535689039462400


> Vultures pick on the carcasses of Irish home owners having been given big discounts from banks we bailed out. They will cause the tsunami. All steps must to taken to prevent sales of homes to vultures. I fully support #noconsentnosale bill from @PearseDoherty


----------

